# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Security requirements

## IanF

Here is my story for today.
I went to drop off a job at a customer today and was asked for my drivers licence to scan before they would let me in.
I refused just pure gut instinct and phoned the contact and asked them to come and collect the parcel at security which they did.
Before we just used to sign in and get the contact to sign the slip. I also saw then they scan your car licence as well.
Maybe I overreacted.
What do you guys think?

My tentative plan for the future is just use a courier for this delivery and save some travel time and petrol which is used to pay the courier.

Of course I may just be paranoid and worried about "big brother"

 :Confused:

----------


## Houses4Rent

Me thinks anybody who believes that one cannot be tracked is mistaken. I am sure your cell phone gives your moves away.
However, I agree that giving out that personal info is risky.

----------


## AndyD

I might show them my driving license at my discretion if they needed ID but I wouldn't let them scan it. They can write down my ID number if they want but I wouldn't let them scan my ID book either.

----------


## IanF

It was a case of if they can't scan you can't enter the premises. I wonder how long this will last as I am sure I won't be the only one to refuse.
I would love someone to do this to the MD and say they would rather meet in a nearby Coffee Shop than have everything scanned. 
Then they are a large international company how will they handle foreign licences?

----------


## HR Solutions

This happens in Jhb quite often.  Scanning basically is a way of recording your details, so whether you give them your id or have it scanned is really the same thing.

----------


## IanF

> This happens in Jhb quite often.  Scanning basically is a way of recording your details, so whether you give them your id or have it scanned is really the same thing.


HR This is the first time it has happened to me. When I give my ID number to security guards I am always dyslexic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Who will be held accountable if the security company uses this information in a scam?

----------


## HR Solutions

> HR This is the first time it has happened to me. When I give my ID number to security guards I am always dyslexic 
> Who will be held accountable if the security company uses this information in a scam?


Ian you are right - I also have a serious syslexic  :Wink:  moment when I fill in cell numbers etc...... Interesting - I wonder who would be responsible if your id is copied and used in a scam............ come to think of it now .......... a lot of the complexes etc actually scan your drivers disc that is on your car more than your drivers licence ...... suppose that is better.

Ive just thought about it in the sense that real robbers would not want their id to be scanned, therefore you are safer because they wont come in.

----------

